# John Deere 5075M



## operator28

Does anyone have any info or experience or problems with the 5000 series tractors mine has cab and loader please share


----------



## sixbales

Howdy operator28,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Below is a review done by TBN members for the 5075M:

www.tractorbynet.com/guide/JohnDeere/5075m/reviews


----------



## harry16

Hello operator28,

Here are some comments I found on the internet regarding the JD 5075M:

Bought new last year and had problems from the start. First air conditioner didn't work, them after first oil change found out from oil sample that fuel was leaking into engine, had problem with engine stopping and then would not restart took numerous dealer time to fine problem and when it was time to use heater could not get any heat to cab because they had hoses kinked. Very poor quality control measures. 

No, I do not recommend this product.
_______________________________________

I operate this tractor at elevations exceeding 7700 ft. and have found it to be extremely hard to start without the block heater even if temperatures are in the 25-40 degree F. range. Lifting a large round bale and using the reverser simultaneously will cause it to smoke excessively and nearly bog down completely. I am not only extremely disappointed with this tractor but also very frustrated with it. It has simply not lived up to my expectations.
Compared to my 6420 with nearly 4000 hours . . . well, there really is no comparison in any way! I cannot recommend it and do not plan to keep it around the ranch. 

Pros: turning radius
Cons: poor engine performance


No, I do not recommend this product.


----------



## RC Wells

Awareness is key when buying the newer John Deere utility tractors, in this model range they are Zetor components, a German front axle, and John Deere engines from Germany then assembled in Georgia. The labor force appears to be somewhat unskilled, so having a very good dealer that can fix the quality control issues is critical.

The engine is of the newer higher speed variety of diesels that make their power in the 2,200 rpm range, and can be difficult to start in cool weather without fully charged battery and clean oil. They have to spin over fairly quickly to start, and should never have starting fluid used to start them, as the top compression ring rolls over and knocks the outside top corner off and they lose compression until rebuilt. True of every manufacturer with EPA compliant diesels today.

Never jump start them from a running truck or other equipment. Very easy to knock the engine control module from external power surges, and end up with fueling issues. Also true of all the modern engines that use electronic fuel injection control systems, no matter the brand.

One of the issues to consider is that the battery is marginal when new, and must be kept on a maintenance charge when the tractor is setting for more than a couple of weeks in cooler weather. This is a sign of the times and common on most new tractors.

Other than awareness of modern operating parameters such as avoiding dirty oil and never using starting fluid, they will do quite well and most have a very long life. But, you will get to know the dealer's service manager working out the bugs, or at least that is my experience. But, that has also been my experience with all the new stuff from what we consider legacy manufacturers.

I see quite a number of the 5000 series tractors with well over 12,000 hours and running trouble free once through the quality control issues.


----------



## operator28

]Thanks RC Wells you are on the money with that answer I have had my tractor a year and have 800 hrs on it with box blade and bush hog clearing land no problems so far besides could be a better place to mount air filter or used a secondary pre cleaner


----------



## deereguy

I am in sales for a very large John Deere dealer. We sell about 30 of these a year. Most of them to large acreage owners with horses. We hardly see any come threw the shop with issues.  The key part is the dealer to check it over 100% before going out the door. Deere has stepped up there quality control. As for the hard starting issues, the fuel condition is the key part. Fresh fuel and treating the fuel before it gets cold. Most of the tractors we sell are to first time buyers. Teaching them up front is also key. Always ask the dealer any questions, that's why we are here. We want the customer to be happy and operate it safely.


----------



## Tom in Kansas

I have a 2017 that runs in the warm side. Contemplating changing either the thermostat or the water pump. Which would you suggest.


----------



## Tx Jim

Welcome to the TF
Are external radiator fines free of dirt/chaff? Have you checked condition of fan belt & if it's snug? I would change thermostat before R&R of water pump.


----------

